# Custom Longbows by "Luvmysupertec" Picture Thread



## BABYLEGMULY (Sep 24, 2007)

*test my bows pics*


----------



## BABYLEGMULY (Sep 24, 2007)

*bills bows*

my name is joe from LA. i had bill make me a bow after watching the post for mounths. i never shot a long bow after a little tech suport from bill i shoot like a pro must b







MG]e the bow here some pics of my bow joe strange


----------



## BABYLEGMULY (Sep 24, 2007)

*pics*


----------



## BABYLEGMULY (Sep 24, 2007)

*pics*


----------



## Luvmysupertec (May 31, 2004)

*Pictures*

WOW JOE!!! That picture looks great! The arrows match perfect. How are they shooting? Thx Imskippy for the thread. I have often wondered how it was going with all that bought one of my bows. 
Thx Bill


----------



## BABYLEGMULY (Sep 24, 2007)

*arrows*

they are the slowest things i ever shoot but they shure find the dot every time love em bill thanks


----------



## BABYLEGMULY (Sep 24, 2007)

*test*


----------



## BABYLEGMULY (Sep 24, 2007)

*bump*

t


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

Incredible mounts aswell Joe, nice work!!


----------



## NALAjr (Jun 5, 2005)

TTT....


C'mon there has to be more of these bows out there. We wanna see.

Nala


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't have my bow yet, so I can't post a pic. But I do have a question for those of you who do. What is the circumference around the largest part of the riser? I'm trying to make a case for it and need to know how wide it has to be. Thanks!


----------



## Forrest (Jun 16, 2005)

*very nice*

Hope he keep maken them, hope to get one made myself. very nice work from what ive seem


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 1, 2007)

I wanna play too! 66", 55#@28".


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

Back to the top!! 
Come on people let get some pics up here huh? 
Lets show bill and his craftsmanship the respect they deserve.


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*pics*

I'm really suprised at the lack of pics of these bows, he uses so many beautiful woods, and no two bows look alike. Postem up guys


----------



## NALAjr (Jun 5, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Luvmysupertec (May 31, 2004)

*Bill Griffen*

Here is a picture of me Bill Griffen with celticmatt's bow:
Bill


----------



## Drideon (Nov 29, 2007)

here is my son and i with our bow from bill! more to come when i can get em off the camera.


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

Bill, I love the colors is that one of the bows with the new finish? Love the chair too.


----------



## Luvmysupertec (May 31, 2004)

*New finish*

Yep, that is the new finish. I have to dull it out but it's coming out nicely.
Bill


----------



## charlie54 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Mr. Bill, your Bows are beautiful. I have a question. The two pieces of wood that are laminted on the back, can those be put on any Long Bow? Do they strengthen the handle area?

Thank You*


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Luvmysupertec said:


> Here is a picture of me Bill Griffen with celticmatt's bow:
> Bill


Bill, 
Why do you keep teasing me with that bow. That is the bow that I want you to make me. I have to figure out a way to stash some extra money because the wife thinks I have to much hunting supplies already:BangHead:. As soon as I can do a little side job , you will be getting an order from me:wink:.


----------



## RabidPSUfan (Feb 25, 2007)

*Man Bill,*

that celticmatt bow is BEAUTIFUL. I've never seen anything like that before!! I am trying to post a pic of the one Mr. Bill built me at Christmas time. That bow is awesome and shoots like a dream. The only thing I added was some catwhiskers and some adjustable limbsaver-like products from 3riversarchery. The bow barely makes a sound now. I just started in traditional achery last year and thought I loved my Gamemaster recurve, but Bill's bows are outstanding!!!


----------



## Luvmysupertec (May 31, 2004)

*Great time with your son*

Travis, 
Just the look on your sons face, says it all for me!!!! Thank you so much for putting a smile on my face. This is the reason I'm doing what I'm doing.
Bill


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*Ttt*

TTT:BrownBear:


----------



## NALAjr (Jun 5, 2005)

There is *DEFINITELY NOT ENOUGH PICS* in this thread.

Those of us that are following the SuperTec bows would like to see more pics posted, especially full length shots.

*C'mon fellas, lets see 'em!*

Nala


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

That's for sure. I'll transfer some over from the other thread later or you can see them in the classifieds. just click on the dot next to bill's id and search recent posts. you will find the making of his first t/d.

Oh and to be politically correct they are "Zona Custom Bows" Skippy


----------



## NALAjr (Jun 5, 2005)

I have been following his T/D work also. Not too shabby at all for the very first T/D Recurve.

I too have a bunch of pics of the bows culled from the other thread. I don't have a way to post them though as I don't yet have an online host. I find myself going back to that folder and checking them out every now and again. That green bow and the previous Blue one are really nice.  Being as I am an Alumnus of Marshall U. I am kinda partial to GREEN....

Nala


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

*Look what showed up today!!!!*

Looky looky what I have!!!! No lie 2 minutes after I opened the box and put it together the phone rang and who is it? None other than MR. Zona Himself. 
All I could say is this thing is far more beautiful in person than in the pics. I told Bill if it shoots half as good as it looks it is going to shoot awesome. Look out high priced bow makers, Here comes Zona Custom Bows. You guys best get those orders in quick this thing is awesome!! Excellent craftsmanship Bill!! I am totally impressed. I'll be stopping by the local shop on the way home from work tomorrow to fling some arras. I'll fill you all in when I get a chance to shoot it. :cheers:





































Thank you Bill, You are an outstanding gentleman and an artist at that. It is an honor to own the first Zona Custom T/D. Skippy


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

*Update!!*

After a few agonizing days I finally had a chance to wing a few dozen arrows out of my new ZONA T/D. I gotta tell you guys this thing is HOT!!! Not only does it look amazing but it shoots 10x better than it looks. 

I shot it monday night when I first got it and it had a tad bit of twang from the string. A combination of tight nocks and vibration so I added a set of beaver fur silencers at 8" from the ends. Now it is quiet as a church mouse. Keep in mind that the string has not broken in yet, there is no nocking point and my arrows are not yet tuned to the bow. I've only been shooting hard core trad (no compound) for about 2 years. I am no Howard Hill or Byron Ferguson but I was able to put 6 arrows in a 3" circle at 10 yards all arrows touching. 

My set up at the moment until i have a chance to bare shaft is Easton xx75's 1916's cut to 29 1/2" drawn to 28" when I hit my anchor properly. With 5" right wing, right helical shield cut feathers. These were previosly tuned for my 46" recurve.

I have to tell you guys this is the quietest, fastest shooting and smoothest drawing bow I have ever shot. I cannot compare it to high end bows like widows beacause I have never shot one but I'm pretty sure it will stand it's ground in a head to head comparison.

There will be more review to come . I will put it through the chrono for speed and have a few other people shoot it. Now I'm getting really excited for the Whittingham shoot in 2 weeks then off to BAltimore MD in a month.

Thank you Bill for this once in a lifetime chance to own a truly custom bow built by a true craftsman. Now to get the website up and running ASAP. Then on to the knife I have started for you aswell. 

Thanks again Bill and good luck with the continued success of your work.


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

*website*

Ok guys it is officially up and running. Thanks to my brother Elmer for the long hours and hard work so far and more to come. Go check it out at www.zonacustombows.com and remember there is more to come, this only the tip of the iceberg. Skippy


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

For those following Bill's work there is also a thread for his new T/D bows aswell. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6739695#post6739695

Also don't be shy and go check out the new website under construction!
www.zonacustombows.com

If you read in the T/D thread I am also now offering custom made knives built to match the Zona bows or for any other bow for that matter. All of this is done with mostly recycled materials. Old saw blade steel and Scrap wood from the bow building process. Prices are $40 to $50 depending on knife style. $10 for a handmade sheath. $5 to help cover shipping costs.\ of the wood to me from Bill and the knife to you from me. Please pm me for more info. A page will be added to Bill's site for the knives as it develops more.

Thanks for looking and check back often as new things pop up all the time around here. Oh don't forget to pass the links on to your friends so Bill can reach more and more households. Skippy


From the top:
Here is the original thread (who wants a custom longbow made?)
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=481892

And here is the second thread (Who wants a custom longbow II?)
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=514411

T/D bow thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6739695#post6739695


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

*website info and pics*

Bill needs a bump to the top. Here's some new pics of my bow.


----------



## celticmatt (Feb 5, 2008)

*Flatbow*

Hi Bill and guy's
Here are a couple of pics of my 3d club shoot proudly displaying my Zona bow, I scored a personal best score with it today on its first official outing.
Bill expect at least two interested customers from my club shortly, everyone was extremely impressed with the bow!
All the best
Celticmatt
UK.


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to spend the day saturday with a bunch of stand up folks from tradgang. We were at the Baltimore Trad Classic in Baltimore, MD.
Here are a couple pics from the shoot. One of a group of us after the shot and one of me with my Zona at full draw.


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

Bringing it back to the top. Be sure to check out Bill's work on the other threads in the classifieds. Oh yeah check out my Skippy Kustoms Zona knives aswell. Skippy


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

*This years Zona Bow Raffle!!*

For those of you who have not heard yet. Bill is offering any one of his Zona bows to the winner of this years raffle. Bill will be selling 100 tickets for this raffle at $10 each or 5 for $40. Be sure to get your tickets asap as last year the tickets sold out quick. I can attest to Bill's generosity as I am the person who won his first ever T/D recurve. I absolutely love that bow and would not trade for a widow or any other bow. Contact Bill asap to get your tickets. Take care and good luck. Skippy 

contact Bill @ [email protected]


----------



## David Edwinson (May 12, 2009)

To get this back on track, what is the turnaround time for a beautiful bow like this?

Working on passing the bar, and then when I get my real "attorney" job, I want to get myself a present! 

Also, I want it for target purposes, not hunting. Are these bows made in target limb lengths and weights?


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

David Edwinson said:


> To get this back on track, what is the turnaround time for a beautiful bow like this?
> 
> Working on passing the bar, and then when I get my real "attorney" job, I want to get myself a present!
> 
> Also, I want it for target purposes, not hunting. Are these bows made in target limb lengths and weights?


David-

These bows will shoot targers as good as anything. As long as you plan to shoot barebow.....and your not looking for hybred target bow (i.e site and all the "stuff" to be mounted on there like an R2D2 thingy).
Any quality bow that is at least 66" is going to knock em dead, and these bows are quality through and through.


----------



## David Edwinson (May 12, 2009)

Nope, no other "stuff."


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

On top of that......... Im not sure that I have ever seen a more beautiful bow in my whole life.....and that includes the widows or anything else.

If you can find another bow with colors/design to match let me know..... but I doubt it!


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

here are my two from Bill. I have over 5,000 shots on my first and roughly 2,000 or so on my second bow form Bill. These are very nice shooting bows!

First bow


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

I have known Bill for quite some time now and can't find one bad thing to say about his bows. I had run through some wild rose bushes back in february hunting rabbits with my T/D and when I told Bill about it and showed him some pics he insisted immediately that I send it back to him for a refinish ASAP. She's good as new now. Check out his website if you haven't yet. www.zonacustombows.net

If I were going to have Bill build me a target only bow I have a vision in my head of on of his longbows with Olympic Dymondwood. Thats the Red, White and Blue, I think that would serve well as a target bow. Pm me if you have any questions or just give Bill a call, he'd be happy to answer them for you. Just my $.02 Skippy


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Can't wait to show off the bow I ordered. Right now just patiently waiting for my name to be called...


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I too am patiently awaiting for my bow! I will post pictures when I get it!


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm also patiently waiting for 2 Zona bows.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup... I'm on the list for a T/D longbow. I keep waiting for IMSkippy to pounce on me for a knife order to go with it... he hasn't seized the opportunity yet though.


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

Ratdog, All you gotta do is drop me a 
pm or email at [email protected] and we can chat and see what interests you. I've got a few I'm working on now that I hope to get some pics up later this week. Two of which are the blanks I ordered, in desert camo and I think will look sweet. As far as my handmade knives go I have a few I'm working on now made from 1084 high carbon steel, but need some more time to fine tune the heat treating process before I can even think about finishing them up. Just let me know what you like and we can work it out. Skippy


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG !!! I've just been pounced on !!  It's the attack of the killer imskippy !!! (As he runs screaming "Momma !!") 

Heads up yer skippyness... email forthcoming.

Chas.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ratdog, I've just sent ImSkippy a PM myself for maybe making me a nice Skinner with a handle as closely as possible to match my Zona creation.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Let's gang up on him and see if we can overwhelm him with a bad case of the uglies.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ratdog68 said:


> Let's gang up on him and see if we can overwhelm him with a bad case of the uglies.


Don't know bout you but my wife tells me I'm handsome every day, but she has lied before...:zip:


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Otay... you asked for it...*



Raider2000 said:


> Don't know bout you but my wife tells me I'm handsome every day, but she has lied before...:zip:


She tells me the same thing.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I got my Zona in the mail today! Need to get a nock on it and some silencers.
Looks good! Thanks Bill!


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I got my new recurve in Thursday, I got a knock and silencers put on Friday, Killed on Saturday evening! I Am Impressed with this Bow!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgkLyUD65CM


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Basinboy said:


> I got my new recurve in Thursday, I got a knock and silencers put on Friday, Killed on Saturday evening! I Am Impressed with this Bow!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgkLyUD65CM


Good job !! I was waiting for a long/drawn out, serious set up, building up the tension for the camera view of you taking your shot and seeing an arrow in a Butterball Turkey or something comical like like. Ya fooled me. Nicely done !!!


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations and nice video. Thanks for sharing it with us.

I would love to do some pig huntin'. The only pigs we got up here are called politicians and they don't like it when you shoot arrows at 'em...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Both of them are beautiful bows..... no question aobut it from here on the lily pad... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

vlcnrydr said:


> Congratulations and nice video. Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> I would love to do some pig huntin'. The only pigs we got up here are called politicians and they don't like it when you shoot arrows at 'em...


Not to mention... too messy to try and clean... and not much left once you do.


----------



## skippydo (Sep 25, 2005)

*my Zona*

Bill builds an great BOW!!!


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

*I have finally had a chance to get a few photos of my Zona. I love this thing! It's 53# @ 28" and whisper quiet.

Thanks Bill for a fine shooter and a beautiful work of art!*

*25 yds: Deer, 15 yds: Bear*


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

*Not Yet*

I hope to add to this thread in a few month. I have been talking to Bill, a little too much maybe:embara:, and will be ordering a Zona soon.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats there vlcnrydr !!! Very sweet lookin' bow Mark ! Zestay !!


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Ratdog68 said:


> Congrats there vlcnrydr !!! Very sweet lookin' bow Mark ! Zestay !!


Thanks Ratdog!

I am extremely happy with this bow.


----------



## Luvmysupertec (May 31, 2004)

*great shooting and good pictures*

Wow! I need to get lessons from you guys!!! Thx for making me look like I know what I'm doing.
Bill


----------



## kakeiran (Jun 11, 2010)

Holy exotic woods, Batman!

These bows are just beautiful!
I don't think I've seen a prettier one than the one you did for celticmatt!


----------



## kakeiran (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha! And then I scrolled up to a picture that just loaded.
The detailing on vlcnrydr's is amazing as well.


----------

